# ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I POSTED IN MY ZENITH OF CALI TOPIC IN 2009/2010 THAT WE WERE HAVING LEGAL ISSUES WITH COKER TIRE 

I ALSO ASKED FOR OPINIONS AND ADVICE 

I CREATED THE ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA NAME BACK IN 2006 I ALSO REVIVED THE ZENITH WIRE WHEELS IN 2006 

PRIOR TO ME TAKING OVER THERE WERE NOT REALLY ANY NEW ZENITHS BEING PRODUCED 

I GAVE 100% OF MY TIME AND EFFORT TO DO WHAT I COULD TO BRING THE WHEELS BACK TO LIFE AND TO MAINSTREAM 

I PRODUCED A WHEEL THAT WAS MADE STRICTLY FOR THE LOWRIDER A PERSONALIZED WHEEL FOR THE CARS OWNER/BUILDER/DESIGNER 

WE HAVE HAD OUR UPS AND DOWNS THREW THESE PAST YEARS AND THE NAME HAS ALWAYS BEEN A ISSUE

EVEN THOUGH I PUT THE NAME BACK OUT THERE AND TOOK IT 10 STEPS FURTHER WITH THE CUSTOMIZING PEOPLE STILL COMPLAINED THAT ZENITH WAS CAMPBELL BUT IT WAS SOLD AND THATS THAT 

I WAS GIVIN COMPLETE CONTROL IN 2006 AND WHEN RAY SOLD TO CRAIG IRVINE HE TOLD ME HE WANTED NOTHING TO DO WITH ZENITH IT WAS MINE . WHEN HE SOLD 50% OF ROADSTER/ZENITH TO COKER TIRE , IRVINE ADVISED ME HE WOULD HAVE TO CHARGE ME A LICENSE FEE TO USE THE ZENITH NAME ALONE SO I PAID HIM EVEN THOUGH I CREATED ZENITH OF CALI AND THEY HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT 

THREW RAY'S CRAIGS AND COKERS LEAGAL ISSUES I FELL IN THE MIDDLE AND BECAUSE I DONT HAVE THE $ TO FIGHT THEM WAS TOLD I WOULD HAVE TO GIVE UP MY ZENITH OF CALI NAME 

SO IN THESE PAST MONTHS I HAVE SEEKED ALOT OF ADVICE AND WAS TOLD THAT THAT NAME WAS MINE WAY BEFORE COKER HAD ANYTHING TO DO WITH ROADSTER/ZENITH

BUT SHOULD I FIGHT THEM OR JUST CREATE A NAME FOR MY WHEELS


----------



## T-Lo (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 25 2011, 02:13 PM~19693829
> *I POSTED IN MY ZENITH OF CALI TOPIC IN 2009/2010 THAT WE WERE HAVING LEGAL ISSUES WITH COKER TIRE
> 
> I ALSO ASKED FOR OPINIONS  AND ADVICE
> ...


i have bought a set of wheels from you,the quality speaks for itself,you could just call them J D's wheels and your clients will follow.


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 25 2011, 01:13 PM~19693829
> *I POSTED IN MY ZENITH OF CALI TOPIC IN 2009/2010 THAT WE WERE HAVING LEGAL ISSUES WITH COKER TIRE
> 
> I ALSO ASKED FOR OPINIONS  AND ADVICE
> ...


Start your own its not worth wasting your money just stay true to your customers .


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP_@Jan 25 2011, 01:25 PM~19693909
> *Start your own its not worth wasting your money just stay true to your customers .
> *


THATS TRUE 

I HAVE GIVIN LIL TONS OF DISCOUNTS CAUSE THEY HAVE ALWAYS BEEN THERE FOR ME 
IVE GIVIN WHEELS AWAY DONATED AND WILL PUSH FOWARD FOR MY RIDERS


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

that is true just changed the name your quality will always be there as well as your customer base... its not worth the time and effort going thru all legal b.s. thats only going to take you away from building the quality wheels that we all know you are known for.... keep ya head up and eyes looking forward dont look back....


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

If It was me I would just switch the name of your company and come out 100 times harder than your competition. Get a set of their wheels and do a comparison and show how your wheels are supierior to their wheels. That would be a cool name superior wire wheels. If cokers wheels are going to be anything like his 520s than you won't have anything to worry about. Oh and if you use the name hook me up with a set of wheels for cost! :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

SO KEEP COMMING WITH THE NAME IDEAS SO FAR WE HAVE 

LEGACY

SUPERIOR

ELITE

HH

PACIFIC 

GOLDEN STATE

PARAMOUNT


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by T-Lo_@Jan 25 2011, 02:22 PM~19693891
> *i have bought a set of wheels from you,the quality speaks for itself,you could just call them J D's wheels and your clients will follow.
> *


Agreed! Your customer service and quality has been impeccable! You could call your wheels rusty wires and I would still buy a set :biggrin:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 01:39 PM~19694030
> *SO KEEP COMMING WITH THE NAME IDEAS  SO FAR WE HAVE
> 
> LEGACY
> ...


just go with a name close to heart and and give that superior customer service you have givin all us riders and the rest will follow ...good luck on ur journey homie


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Peerless


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

RUN WITH THE NAME UNTIL YOU ABSOLUTELY CAN'T ANYMORE THEN THROW THE NAME TO THE WOLVES......ALL THEY ARE GOING TO DO IS FUCK THAT NAME UP ANYWAY...NO BIG BUSINESS HAS THE PATIENCE OR BOTTOM LINE TO POSSIBLY LOSE THE MONEY IT TAKES TO PRODUCE FULL CUSTOM 1 OFF WHEELS THE WAY YOU DO......RENAME THAT BITCH AND KEEP KILLIN IT........


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

did you guys go to the comptrollers office or obtain a transfer of business name form from your state's office of the secretary of state. 

If you only leased the name with a given time frame then thats not buying the name. 
Legal red tape comes into play with there being a tranfer of the name to a third party and being it the production of the same product with simular logos etc. Since you leased it kind of take acknowledgement that you do not own it... however came up with your own name...Zenith of California.

Unless the Buisness NAME Zenith is registered in the comptrollers office its pretty much up for grabs. You can Register your Buisness name "Zenith of California" 3 words, without patenting you item like knockoffs etc they will always be up for grabs. So trademarking the name and registering it federal seals the deal. 

Most legal issues come into play mainly because of trademark. A trademark typically protects brand names and logos used on goods and services. Can be a word, phrase, symbol, or design, or a combination thereof, that identifies and distinguishes the source of the goods of one party from those of others. If im correct i dont believe the Zenith style gear or Zenith cursive writing are trademarked. I couldn't find anything. A logo is a big deal because people associate a logo with a brand and its product such as quality etc. 

The issue is the name correct. The Name "ZENITH" in buisness is a tv, laptop, watch, and mainly a electronic brand. If it is a trademark issue, they have to provide the federal trademark etc. 

If your made cookies under the name zenith not a problem..lol 

trademarks patents etc. I would patented the product you make ex. knockoffs. 
http://www.uspto.gov/trademarks/

registering a buisness in cali
http://www.business.gov/states/california/start.html

Find out what is exactly in lue of what is in breech. What ACTUAL name WAS sold, and if the BUSINESS was sold meaning in it entirety. How it was sold.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

L.I. Wire Wheels (Legal Issue Wire Wheels) :cheesy: Just start a new name and keep moving


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 25 2011, 02:06 PM~19694243
> *did you guys go to the comptrollers office or obtain a transfer of business name form from your state's office of the secretary of state.
> 
> If you only leased the name with a given time frame then thats not buying the name.
> ...


ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA WAS CREATED BY ME AND STARTED IN 2006 WAY BEFORE RAY SOLD THE BUSINESS 

BUT THE ZENITH NAME WAS LEASED AND I ONLY DID THAT CAUSE I WAS TOLD THATS WHAT I HAD TO DO THEN WAS TOLD IT WAS DONE DONE WORRY ABOUT IT


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jan 25 2011, 01:13 PM~19693829
> *I POSTED IN MY ZENITH OF CALI TOPIC IN 2009/2010 THAT WE WERE HAVING LEGAL ISSUES WITH COKER TIRE
> 
> I ALSO ASKED FOR OPINIONS  AND ADVICE
> ...


keep you money make your own name


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 04:13 PM~19694297
> *ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA WAS CREATED BY ME AND STARTED IN 2006 WAY BEFORE RAY SOLD THE BUSINESS
> 
> BUT THE ZENITH NAME WAS LEASED AND I ONLY DID THAT CAUSE I WAS TOLD THATS WHAT I HAD TO DO THEN WAS TOLD IT WAS DONE DONE WORRY ABOUT IT
> *


I know for fact that is your DBA because i still got my deposit receipt. You have established the use of the "3" word name Z.O.C. Just trade mark and patent the logos, that what holds up in court. There are tons of similar business names. This one associated with a similar product. Those are things you can do right online...

We know only the business name was sold and not the entirety meaning facility etc. Unless the name came with trademarks etc. it a free for all..... If the business was not renewed then its a free for all from what i understand. You have to pay taxes etc of the associated DBA


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I say fuck em... start your own name. Think of some words that relate to how you want your customers to perceive your brand and start typing words into www.thesaurus.com... it will give you a ton of ideas. World Class, Precision, Epic, Classic, just start typing words like that and it will give you examples of synonyms, then click on them and get a whole new list, keep going until you find one that makes the light bulb go off.

If WWK was smart, they would have named their shit Campbell Wire Wheel... Wire Wheel King just sounds like a cheesy Saturday morning infomercial.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

PREMIERE


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

get a new name and keep going fuck the rest u dont have time for the haters trying to take whats yours hurry up and get the new name cause i will be looking for a set with the new name


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

If you don't wanna fight to keep the Zenith name, I think you should just have a sick picture logo... 


As is, look at the price difference versus an og set of zeniths, newer campbell ones, the swapmeet ones, and yours... So, what's REALLY in the "Zenith" name anymore...

My $.02


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 25 2011, 02:49 PM~19694610
> *If you don't wanna fight to keep the Zenith name, I think you should just have a sick picture logo...
> As is, look at the price difference versus an og set of zeniths, newer campbell ones, the swapmeet ones, and yours...  So, what's REALLY in the "Zenith" name anymore...
> 
> ...


SO ITS NOT REALLY ABOUT THE NAME ON THE WHEEL JUST THE LOOK OF THE WHEEL


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

JD you should stick with (Z.O.C)"Zenith Of California" one word. It is not trademarked by anyone,You gotta run with it JD....fuck Coker and there ZeniStar's....Your Z.O.C. quality is side by side with Dayton.That speaks volumes by itself uso..... :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 25 2011, 02:54 PM~19694676
> *JD you should stick with (Z.O.C)"Zenith Of California" one word. It is not trademarked by anyone,You gotta run with it JD....fuck Coker and there ZeniStar's....Your Z.O.C. quality is side by side with Dayton.That speaks volumes by itself uso..... :thumbsup:
> *


I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO BUT A FEW PEOPLE TOLD ME YEARS AGO TO START A NEW NAME


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 25 2011, 04:54 PM~19694676
> *JD you should stick with (Z.O.C)"Zenith Of California" one word. It is not trademarked by anyone,You gotta run with it JD....fuck Coker and there ZeniStar's....Your Z.O.C. quality is side by side with Dayton.That speaks volumes by itself uso..... :thumbsup:
> *


the biggest issue is the Zenith name/LOGO is on the the coker catalog as a registered trademark.... I would snoop around that... i couldnt find anything. 

Jd had a point earlier about his establishment of product such as the knockoffs and hub rings etc..the style. Thats Jd case.... :cheesy: 


Should I register my mark?
Is registration of my mark required?

No. You can establish rights in a mark based on legitimate use of the mark. However, owning a federal trademark registration on the Principal Register provides several advantages, e.g.,


constructive notice to the public of the registrant's claim of ownership of the mark;
a legal presumption of the registrant's ownership of the mark and the registrant's exclusive right to use the mark nationwide on or in connection with the goods and/or services listed in the registration;
the ability to bring an action concerning the mark in federal court;
the use of the U.S registration as a basis to obtain registration in foreign countries; and
the ability to file the U.S. registration with the U.S. Customs Service to prevent importation of infringing foreign goods. 

When can I use the trademark symbols TM, SM and ®?

Any time you claim rights in a mark, you may use the "TM" (trademark) or "SM" (service mark) designation to alert the public to your claim, regardless of whether you have filed an application with the USPTO. However, you may use the federal registration symbol "®" only after the USPTO actually registers a mark , and not while an application is pending. Also, you may use the registration symbol with the mark only on or in connection with the goods and/or services listed in the federal trademark registration.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

homie start your own.. the Zs i had were the shit and i regret sellin em

hopefully if you start your own the prices can go back down since ur not payin the leasing $$$$ .. honestly once your wheels hit $15-1600 they were outta my price range.. the $1300 specials were doable for me!

i like HH or how about somethin like Real Riders or ZenithRiders (1 word) ... or OFFICIAL ... that would be the shit to me ... since you made the design famous thats what they are OFFICIAL 

whoever comes up with the winning name should get a set of wheels... hint hint...


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

my thing on the name is to not make it cheesy

OFFICIAL works for me... :0)


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 02:57 PM~19694708
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO BUT A FEW PEOPLE TOLD ME YEARS AGO TO START A NEW NAME
> *


Register the name "Zenith Of California"along with a logo,and keep doing what your doing,when corky comes knockin tell them too fuck off cuz you already trademarked "Zenith Of California".....You wouldnt let anyone push you around in the streets let alone in the corperate world...Im almost sure there bullshit ass wheels there advertising are nuthing but ching-changs disguised....or you could just take the easy way out and change the name.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

WOW THIS IS A GOOD TOPIC THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE 

KEEP IT COMMING


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

"ZEES," or "ZEEZ"............. :dunno:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

How bout' "Ducati Wire Wheels" and have Ducati in cursive on the hub with the serial #,that would be it..Game over for Corky and burger king :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i think the secret is to diversify lowriding isnt where it was 10 years ago wire wheels are a dying thing so I would try and pick a universal name so if you wanted to you could use it for any type of wheel. Just do your home work register the name and run with it. Just dont put all your eggs in lowriding wheels cuz theres not enought business to go around everyone makes wheels now days and even though you might have the nicest ones people are not willing to spend what it takes for quality products all the time anymore.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

zetons 
zaytons
zentons 
daniths 
LA Wire Wheel 


names not that important its what your making thats important


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 02:51 PM~19694633
> *SO ITS NOT REALLY ABOUT THE NAME ON THE WHEEL JUST THE LOOK OF THE WHEEL
> *



To me, it's more the wheel itself... I roll truspokes, but if a brand came along that looked the same (or dare I say, better) fuck it... I'd roll till the tread's gone...


Your wheels, Envious' wheels, and Charlie's wheels (to me) represent "our" car styles currently... Your logo could be random letters, meaning nothing and I'd bet people would buy them...

You could be the wheel formerly known as Zenith :rofl: and I bet there'd be sales...


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*i capitalized the "Q" for quality......* :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

NOT TO USE THIS IN A BAD WAY 

BUT IVE BEEN WATCHING HOW LEGAL SHIT CAN JUST KEEP GOING FOR EXAMPLE THE AMERICAN CHOPPERS SHIT DUDES DAD JUST KEEPS SUEING HIM FOR ANY AND EVERYTHING 

THEY ADMITTED TO ME THAT THEY COULDNT BUILD A WHEEL LIKE MINE AND COULDNT CATER TO THE LOWRIDER PEOPLE


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 25 2011, 05:05 PM~19694797
> *Register the name "Zenith Of California"along with a logo,and keep doing what your doing,when corky comes knockin tell them too fuck off cuz you already trademarked "Zenith Of California".....You wouldnt let anyone push you around in the streets let alone in the corperate world...Im almost sure there bullshit ass wheels there advertising are nuthing but ching-changs disguised....or you could just take the easy way out and change the name.
> *





> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 05:07 PM~19694825
> *WOW THIS IS A GOOD TOPIC THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE
> 
> KEEP IT COMMING
> *


proof the logo is not registered
After all the yrs Jd has associated that logo with his product, and now Coker got the catalog and clearly says they are just taking orders, to me sounds like he trying to play off what ZOC has built associated with that name, because of the logo, the product becomes BRANDED. We associate that with quality or even pay a premium price.. 

http://tess2.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=toc...001%3Atdtdc.2.1


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 05:18 PM~19694937
> *NOT TO USE THIS IN A BAD WAY
> 
> BUT IVE BEEN WATCHING HOW LEGAL SHIT CAN JUST KEEP GOING FOR EXAMPLE THE AMERICAN CHOPPERS SHIT  DUDES DAD JUST KEEPS SUEING HIM FOR ANY AND EVERYTHING
> ...


thats a CORPORATION not a Sole Proprietor business, when you have multiple people involved and ALOT OF MONEY and INVESTORs..that a whole different ball game...you just a small business...


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 25 2011, 03:21 PM~19694970
> *proof the logo is not registered
> After all the yrs Jd has associated that logo with his product, and now Coker got the catalog and clearly says they are just taking orders, to me sounds like he trying to play off what ZOC has built associated with that name, because of the logo, the product becomes BRANDED. We associate that with quality or even pay a premium price..
> 
> ...


DAMM SAM YOUR HIRED  :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

SS BOUND WHEELS 

SHOW/STREET


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Jan 25 2011, 03:51 PM~19694633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think just stick with the "zenith of california" till the end without spending any significant amount of legal money, then if financially neccesary, change it. 

i think anything related to other companies is cheezy (ie, zayton, zees, daynith) and makes you look like the fakes.

if neccessary i think "california wire wheels" is similar, yet not fake sounding.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

I HAVE A MEETING WITH ONE OF THERE GUYS NEXT WEEK WERE GONNA SIT DOWN AND DISCUSS THERE STUPID ASS FAKE ADD AND HOW 

THEY CANT COPY THIS (2011)


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 05:24 PM~19695007
> *DAMM SAM YOUR HIRED   :biggrin:
> *


lol this is just common practice for business and when creating a brand and protecting it. You are not limited to just logo...also for word or phase in a particular order can be trade marked. Now knowing it is not trademarked and showing it is, i would speculate the proper transfer of the business name.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 25 2011, 03:33 PM~19695092
> *lol this is just common practice for business and when creating a brand and protecting it. You are not limited to just logo...also for word or phase in a particular order can be trade marked.  Now knowing it is not trademarked and showing it is, i would speculate the proper transfer of the business name.
> *


ONE ROUND TRIP TICKET FOR SAM THE MAN


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 05:34 PM~19695103
> *ONE ROUND TRIP TICKET FOR SAM THE MAN
> *


lol


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 03:32 PM~19695086
> *I HAVE A MEETING WITH ONE OF THERE GUYS NEXT WEEK WERE GONNA SIT DOWN AND DISCUSS THERE STUPID ASS FAKE ADD AND HOW
> 
> THEY CANT COPY THIS (2011)
> ...


You tell them homes! :biggrin: 

"HH Wheel Corp"
or
"Hernans Custom Wheels" (HCW)


----------



## stran0020 (Dec 1, 2009)

hey JD i've been busy but I wanted to give you special thanks to you for my wheels. hopefully i'll have some pics up soon. already rolled 70mph with them on with no problems :thumbsup: 

and my vote is for delgado wire wheels with your face on the chip hahhaha jk


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

IF YOU LOOK AT ALL THE DIFFERNT WHEELS OUT THERE RIGHT NOW 

MY WHEELS ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT STAND OUT FROM STRICKLY CROME AND STAINLESS TO THE ENGRAVING PATTERNS LASER ETCHING CUSTOM COLOR MATCH POWDER COATING AND CUSTOM SPOKE PATTERNS 

IM NOT PERFECT BUT I DO TAKE MORE TIME THAN OTHERS TO MAKE SURE YOUR WHEELS DONT LOOK LIKE THE CAR BESIDE YOURS


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

HUSTLE HARDER WHEEL DESIGNS 

ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA 

SIGNATURE SERIES 

USO SERIES

(OTHER CLUBS WELCOME )


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

WEST COAST WIRE WHEELS

CALIFORNIA WIRE WHEELS

then you could go with differnt series for the car clubs

*(MAJESTICS SERIES)*


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jan 25 2011, 07:06 PM~19697196
> *WEST COAST WIRE WHEELS
> 
> CALIFORNIA WIRE WHEELS
> ...


CALIFORNIA HUSTLE WIRE WHEELS  JD, you owe me a free set of wheels :biggrin: , no thanks necessary


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 25 2011, 07:11 PM~19697266
> *CALIFORNIA HUSTLE WIRE WHEELS  JD, you owe me a free set of wheels :biggrin: , no thanks necessary
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jan 25 2011, 07:06 PM~19697196
> *WEST COAST WIRE WHEELS
> 
> CALIFORNIA WIRE WHEELS
> ...


BEEN TRYING THAT FOR A MIN


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 25 2011, 07:24 PM~19697395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There was or still is a brand called that there chinas


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

JD look for a trademark lawyer if you going to war with these foos.
They can look if the 'Zenith' name was or is still trademarked. What Sam is telling you is all true, unless they hold the trademark to the name Zenith, then there is nothing they can do to you using the name. If they do then the leasing of the name is legal on their part.

If you try to trademark the name and haven't done your homework on it (i.e. someone owns the trademark to it already) you loose the $ to start the trademarking process and the Trademark Office does not notify you that it is taken (fuct up on they're part).


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 09:25 PM~19697409
> *BEEN TRYING THAT FOR A MIN
> *


 :biggrin: 

here we go JD...Fuck Z's I want some A's


Allegiant Wire Wheels


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 25 2011, 02:05 PM~19694797
> *Register the name "Zenith Of California"along with a logo,and keep doing what your doing,when corky comes knockin tell them too fuck off cuz you already trademarked "Zenith Of California".....You wouldnt let anyone push you around in the streets let alone in the corperate world...Im almost sure there bullshit ass wheels there advertising are nuthing but ching-changs disguised....or you could just take the easy way out and change the name.
> *



Or Call them CALI Z's... only true riders ride on Z's :biggrin:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Hey Bro Have they court ordered you to stop making rims using the Zenith of california name yet? If not try and keep the name as long as you can and dont let them try and take your ideas saying that it was part of the zenith trade mark.

If you can use the name any more are you ging to have a blow out sale of all the zenith of cali merchandise that you have. I need a complete set of locking adapter and locking knock off for my other set of wheel that I got from you a few years back. hit me up with price.


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

Regardless to wat you do you still got the backing of the community although u have ur haters. Fuck em they aint gettin no rep by stealin the name.. that shits about to go on for a few then flop like homie said earlier.. my opinion is you should keep that shit. Thats the communities name for us to rock when we reach the goal of gettin a set. No ones finna want the shit they puttin out man.. its just been around so long.. is there no more tradition.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Quality Wire Wheels by JD
Quality Wire Wheels
Hustle Harder Wheels


Get a logo designed and keep building ur wheels....also stock up on the cast chevy,impala,caddilac....etc.....wheel chips....just saying.....


----------



## StatikImage (Aug 10, 2007)

Wat up ...I say start your own everyone knows the quality wheels YOU bring out ....start you own ...I say you call them. "MECCA" as in Los Angeles being the "mecca" of lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jan 25 2011, 05:21 PM~19694970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

You should name them after my car STREET~CHIEF :cheesy: lol j/p


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

Z's of california


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Just keep in mind who said it:

Legacy wire wheels
Elegante wire wheels


i'll think of more later....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :wow:


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 03:32 PM~19695086
> *I HAVE A MEETING WITH ONE OF THERE GUYS NEXT WEEK WERE GONNA SIT DOWN AND DISCUSS THERE STUPID ASS FAKE ADD AND HOW
> 
> THEY CANT COPY THIS (2011)
> ...


Personally I'd keep the Zenith name, fugg them. You've put too much work into it already to hand it over; they let the name die and now they want to come up you keeping it alive! When you talk to these dudes, don't sign anything; just sit back and listen; and ask questions. I wouldn't agree to shit without a lawyer present; you know there's some $ in the name if they're going hard after it. Fugg them, call their bluff and keept it.

--Turri.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 25 2011, 07:24 PM~19697395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


california wire wheels is already taken. they used to sell wheels back in the 90s. dont know the details if its patent or not, but that name has already been used.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Jan 26 2011, 08:26 AM~19701700
> *Personally I'd keep the Zenith name, fugg them.  You've put too much work into it already to hand it over; they let the name die and now they want to come up you keeping it alive!  When you talk to these dudes, don't sign anything; just sit back and listen; and ask questions.  I wouldn't agree to shit without a lawyer present; you know there's some $ in the name if they're going hard after it.  Fugg them, call their bluff and keept it.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


i dont know the details, but i dont think its that easy to say fuck them. coker has money for months and years of letigation ( i would imagine) so its trying to go to war with a juggernaut. sounds good and all, but financially is it really a smart move. i would say no. unless you have bank roll to back it up. is there really a market for another wheel company? tough call. its like if dayton changed their name to wire wheels of ohio. would they sell as many wheels? probably not. even though they are still the same company. they would be relying on loyal customers who are worried about quality, not price. and would no longer be banking on the legacy of the name dayton wire wheel. 

best of luck with your decisions jd.

i say let coker have the name zenith. judging by their advertisement of a 15 inch looking standard offset with a zenith hub , a roadster spinner and a eagle chip that is off center photoshopped. they dont have much experience in selling wire wheels. thats not what people want.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 04:39 PM~19695663
> *HUSTLE HARDER WHEEL DESIGNS
> 
> ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: or how bout "California Legacy Wire Wheels"


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

BIG LEAGUE WIRE WHEELS
PROFESSIONAL WIRE WHEELS 
STRAIGHT GAME WIRE WHEELS 


DROP THE ZENITH NAME YOUR ONLY GONNA LOSE MONEY IN THE BATTLE AND HIGHER COSTS WILL BE THE ONLY OUTCOME FOR THE CONSUMER .


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well with all the confusion that comes with the Zenith name it almost seems like you'd be better off just starting your own name/line anyways. For all you know the Zenith name could be holding you back because of the amount of time you spend defending it. If nothing else it would stop all the posts that try to make it seem like you somehow are not selling real Zeniths.

Your quality will build the name regardless. It's far easier to build a name to an iconic level these days with all the exposure this site and the internet on the whole brings you. As long as you build a quality wheel, stay on top of your customer service, and keep your customer complaints handled and dealt with in a profesional manner I would think you'd do just fine. Every company has to build a name, even Dayton had to sell their first wheel to somebody who had never heard of them.

If your like me you will end up gaining great satisfaction by watching Coker crash and burn while you continue doing your thing and staying true to the car culture you love. Good luck either way man, you have done a lot for the lowrider market when everybody else has moved on with the trends. :thumbsup:


----------



## stran0020 (Dec 1, 2009)

undefeated wire wheels by jd


----------



## T-Lo (Apr 28, 2007)

REAL RIDER DESIGNS,that sums it up.


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

What up JD I say hustle harder wire wheels u already have the clothing line do the wheels too


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT ITS A HARD ONE


----------



## parts7790 (Aug 11, 2006)

Didn’t stop Coker from making "Premium Sport 5:20's"
You should make them Coker Wire Wheels lol

But just cause your in the right doesn’t mean your going to win in court unless you have deep pockets.

I say use the money you would use fighting them to build, market & Trademark YOUR OWN name and wheels.

My 2 cents


----------



## Burnit (Jan 10, 2011)

I like superior wire wheels. Sounds classy.. Its the first thing that comes to mind when I see a custom set of Z's or ZOC's or whatever they are call now a days :biggrin:


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

LRM was all over cokers nuts in the newest issue....lol... i like lifestyle wire wheels if the club was ok with it...lifestyle,it just says alot!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

MORE IDEAS

ICON
STREET STARS
ESTRELLA
SUPREME
ELEGANTE
ORGULLO
ORGULLOSO
IMAGE
IMAGEN
ESTILO
FUERTE


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i think i like elite the best.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Burnit_@Jan 26 2011, 12:38 PM~19703968
> *I like superior wire wheels. Sounds classy..  Its the first thing that comes to mind when I see a custom set of Z's or ZOC's or whatever they are call now a days :biggrin:
> *


that one is good too


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

lil facts about the registered buisness

Zenith Wheel corp. as of 1/10/07

http://kepler.sos.ca.gov/ <go here search the business's of California, you can search roadster, coker etc. as well. Shows the dates Buisness got started or ended, wether they are active, suspended, or what not. Roadster Clearly shows ACTIVE and has an addy in Chattanooga... Why didnt the Zenith name transfer? ROADSTER WHEELS, LLC being filed as of 12/20/2007

For Zenith Wheel corp. Status shows "*suspended*" the link here show the terms 
http://www.sos.ca.gov/business/be/cbs-fiel...definitions.htm

Below is a link of the rights of be a SUSPENDED BUIS.

http://www.ftb.ca.gov/businesses/faq/728.shtml

Suspension or forfeiture affects a business in many ways:

The business loses its rights, powers, and privileges to conduct business in California.

The business loses the right to use its business name in California. In turn, another business could register with the suspended or forfeited business' name, and the name would then belong to the other business.

The business cannot initiate lawsuits, defend itself against lawsuits, or enforce its legal contracts. But other parties can enforce their terms in these contracts.

If the business enters contracts while suspended or forfeited, it can never enforce those contracts unless it obtains relief of contract voidability.

Suspensions and forfeitures are public information.

The business loses the right to get an extension to file a tax return.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2011, 06:19 PM~19704777
> *lil facts about the registered buisness
> 
> Zenith Wheel corp.    as of 1/10/07
> ...



:0 :0* THATS IT SHOW-BOUND FOR THE PRESDENT IN 2012...*


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 04:39 PM~19695663
> *HUSTLE HARDER WHEEL DESIGNS
> 
> ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA
> ...


WHAT ABOUT...LIL ABEL WIRE WHEELS  ............J/K CALL IT "CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER WHEEL".............................. :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Exclusive Wheels uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 25 2011, 06:17 PM~19694917
> *SPECIALIZED WIRE WHEELS.. JUST ANOTHER THOUGHT
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

zeenith!! :biggrin:


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

For all mankind wire wheels


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

PERSONA WIRE WHEEL 

due to the nature that you jd allow the customer to make the wheel more of their own style and design it to suit their request, therefore matching their persona 



regardless in the end we will still know what they are. a name can change but the product can be the same or better


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Z.O.C all day every day.


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Damn Homie all this had to happen when I was going to order me some 60 spoke Zenith. Hey JD did you patten them or what? Are you still able to make them or do you have to stop making all wheel as of now with the zenith name or style? LMK


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Jan 26 2011, 08:43 PM~19707825
> *Damn Homie all this had to happen when I was going to order me some 60 spoke Zenith.  Hey  JD did you patten them or what? Are  you still able to make them or do you have to stop making all wheel as of now with the zenith name or style? LMK
> *


WE HAVNT STOPED ANYTHING YET


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 26 2011, 10:19 PM~19709085
> *WE HAVNT STOPED ANYTHING YET
> *


here you go very simple...ZETA WIRE WHEELS
zeta means z in espanol for the ones who dont know....


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

What's happening if you already ordered and paid for wheels?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Jan 26 2011, 10:54 PM~19709538
> *What's happening if you already ordered and paid for wheels?
> *


STILL BUILDING THEM NOTHING HAS CHANGED YET


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

SIGNATURE SERIES


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

CALI Z'S


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

RIDERZ WIRE WHEELS OF CALI !


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Jan 26 2011, 11:48 PM~19709465
> *here you go very simple...ZETA WIRE WHEELS
> zeta means z in espanol for the ones who dont know....
> *


:wow: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 26 2011, 02:19 PM~19704777
> *lil facts about the registered buisness
> 
> Zenith Wheel corp.    as of 1/10/07
> ...


The way this all sounds is that the name was sold without even it being legal to sell. Coker seems pissed cause he got sold a bullshit entity. See what you got to do to register it J.D.

Dam Sam you like Magnum P.I.!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

theres a lot to read and its probably already been said, but...




if coker is going to pay their attorneys enough money so that they own the zenith name, i wouldnt want ANYTHING to do with the name zenith. coker is a shitstain company known in the hotrod, motorcycle and now lowriding world as selling below par products, tires that arent even round and pop if the wind blows against them too hard.




just my 2 cents. but id come up with a new name. maybe promote it by saying "new name, same business".


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 04:39 PM~19695663
> *HUSTLE HARDER WHEEL DESIGNS
> 
> ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA
> ...


If you can use that name I think you should, it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm curious how much business outside lowriding do you get, if any? I think there's a lot of brand recognition associated with the name, but if Coker is gonna lawyer up and fight, fuck it.


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC (Jul 8, 2010)

EVERY BODY CALL'S THEN Z'S NOT ZENITH........ FUCK IT LET IT BE Z'S TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE J.D :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Cali-Classic's Wire Wheels


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Hey JD If you havent stopped making them yet give me a price for some 14x7 60 spoke cross lace reverse all chrome zenith with the two way flat bar locking knock off with multi color chips. 

I also want a price for a set of 14x7 72 spoke cross lace reverse all chrome zenith with the two way flat bar locking knock off with silver color eagle chips or light blue color eagle chips. 

Hit me back with both prices , Im trying to order with in the next week or so.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Jan 27 2011, 09:41 PM~19718490
> *Hey JD If you havent stopped making them yet give me a price for some 14x7 60 spoke cross lace reverse all chrome zenith with the two way flat bar locking knock off with multi color chips.
> 
> I also want a price for a set of 14x7 72 spoke cross lace reverse all chrome zenith with the two way flat bar locking knock off with silver color eagle chips or light blue color eagle chips.
> ...


1700
AND 
1650 BUT ADD 50 IF YOU WANT THE CHIP CUSTOM PAINTED


----------



## 1980_cuttlass (Dec 5, 2010)

Name them ''HEAVEN SENT" california spokes


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Andy Low Lifes CC_@Jan 27 2011, 07:01 AM~19711483
> *EVERY BODY CALL'S THEN Z'S NOT ZENITH........ FUCK IT  LET IT BE  Z'S TO THE TOP FOR  THE HOMIE J.D  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Just a big ass Z for the chip could work


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Jan 28 2011, 02:30 AM~19720220
> *Just a big ass Z for the chip could work
> *



but it would look like an N when sideways. someone might get ganged banged


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 27 2011, 07:35 AM~19711124
> *theres a lot to read and its probably already been said, but...
> if coker is going to pay their attorneys enough money so that they own the zenith name, i wouldnt want ANYTHING to do with the name zenith. coker is a shitstain company known in the hotrod, motorcycle and now lowriding world as selling below par products, tires that arent even round and pop if the wind blows against them too hard.
> just my 2 cents. but id come up with a new name. maybe promote it by saying "new name, same business".
> *



Word, Coker even hears youre thinking about making money that they could be making instead, and you're on their bad side. All opinions aside, they are not a respectable company. 

I know alot of people do care about name brands,but maybe once they see the wheels have nothing to do with the name, and as long as the quality is good,and advertised, it could still be a success.


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

make ur logo


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think using a big ass Z as a logo would be a joke. would u buy wheels that have a big ass D on them, that arent technically dayton?


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2011, 08:33 AM~19721040
> *i think using a big ass Z as a logo would be a joke.  would u buy wheels that have a big ass D on them, that arent technically dayton?
> *


****** would know wat it stand for fool


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Jan 28 2011, 07:35 AM~19721053
> ******* would know wat it stand for fool
> *


well fool. technically it wouldnt be a zenith if it doesnt have the documents to back it up. it would be a knock off of the real deal. if the real deal even exists anymore.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

a big Z would be HORRIBLE im sorry.. who the fuck wants zorro wheels?

it has to be a name, and it cant be huge on the chip either thats never looks good... 

thats like idiots that say thay have "kool aid d's", "california d's" etc shit thats jus a cheesy name for ching changs

if these are gonna continue to be US made wheels they deserve a classy name... JDs work is too good for a gay ass Z


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 28 2011, 06:33 AM~19721040
> *i think using a big ass Z as a logo would be a joke.  would u buy wheels that have a big ass D on them, that arent technically dayton?
> *


Fuck you just outed my idea for "deez" :uh:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

What about "Laces" :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

I think you should use a name that YOU and only YOU came up with...otherwise you could possibly find yourself in the same situation in the future...I personally thing H.H (Hustle Harder) is a great name and ITS YOURS...nobody can say you took they name cuz you have made it your own. i got a set of your wheels and I love them..Coker is gonna run ZENITH into the ground...get out while the gettin is good..You have built yourself a name with your wheels and the contreversies that surround them. The quality is there and contreversy sells LOL. No matter what yopu ecide to do there are gonna be people that are gonna hate...you cant plz everyone and im sure you already know that. I say you start your own legacy for the future and keep comin out with the creative ideas that you do...maybe post up an "IDEAS" page for your consumers to drop some ideas they may have for improvements or just new trending ideas. Zenith has had their time....now take yours and come back into the game harder then ever with a line of wheels that makes coker wish they never entered the lowrider game!! There will always be "Zenith and Dayton" but times are changin as they always do....make your wheels with the same devotion you always have and make your own name and fame..Time to Shine man...............................................


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 27 2011, 08:57 PM~19718672
> *1700
> AND
> 1650 BUT ADD 50 IF YOU WANT THE CHIP CUSTOM PAINTED
> *


JD how much is it upgrade my KO to the locking style. gold everything straight 2-bar w/ zenith chips? I bought my rims from you in 97 so they dont have the locks.

How much to get the first set of your new wheels when you get the new name?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by donz67_@Jan 28 2011, 06:42 PM~19725437
> *JD how much is it upgrade my KO to the locking style. gold everything straight 2-bar w/ zenith chips? I bought my rims from you in 97 so they dont have the locks.
> 
> How much to get the first set of your new wheels when you get the new name?
> *


WOW THATS A GOOD ONE THE 1ST SET OF THE ******* WHEELS 

AS FOR THE KNOCKOFFS YOU WANT TO TRADE OR YOU WANNA BUY A NEW SET


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 28 2011, 06:21 PM~19725720
> *WOW THATS A GOOD ONE THE 1ST SET OF THE   *******  WHEELS
> 
> AS FOR THE KNOCKOFFS YOU WANT TO TRADE OR YOU WANNA BUY A NEW SET
> *


I really didnt think about trading them back. whats the price difference? i guess what Im asking is what will you give me for them? theyre gold straight 2-bar w/ zenith chips and theyre brand new....never touched by a hammer. they been in the boxes since 07.

I'd like the first set.......Im serious....let me know.

Thanks JD


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by donz67_@Jan 28 2011, 07:35 PM~19725817
> *I really didnt think about trading them back. whats the price difference? i guess what Im asking is what will you give me for them? theyre gold straight 2-bar w/ zenith chips
> 
> I'd like the first set.......Im serious....let me know.
> ...


Depends on how you want the wheels 

We will be announcing the new name in a few days 


As for the ko's better keep those and get a new set 550 gold


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by donz67_@Jan 28 2011, 07:35 PM~19725817
> *I really didnt think about trading them back. whats the price difference? i guess what Im asking is what will you give me for them? theyre gold straight 2-bar w/ zenith chips and theyre brand new....never touched by a hammer. they been in the boxes since 97.
> 
> I'd like the first set.......Im serious....let me know.
> ...


I GOT DIBS ON THE FIRST ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA TO ****** BRAND WHEEL CHANGEOVER.........   :biggrin: :biggrin: ....................................RIGHT?


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

LET THE BIDDING ON SERIAL NUMBER 00000001 BEGIN...........


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 28 2011, 06:41 PM~19725859
> *Depends on how you want the wheels
> 
> We will be announcing the new name in a few days
> ...


just to clarify, i bought my rims from you in 2007 not 97.


the next set of rims i was going to order from you was all chrome 14's w/ the most spokes you offer.


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 01:39 PM~19694030
> *SO KEEP COMMING WITH THE NAME IDEAS  SO FAR WE HAVE
> 
> LEGACY
> ...


*PRESTIGIOUS*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

When all this first started with the name however many months ago your first thought was to change the name and you came up with HH. It was your thought and idea that you own, i say run with it


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by donz67_@Jan 28 2011, 07:46 PM~19725889
> *just to clarify, i bought my rims from you in 2007 not 97.
> the next set of rims i was going to order from you was all chrome 14's w/ the most spokes you offer.
> *


Gonna stick with. 60's. 72's. 96's and hundred something


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 28 2011, 08:22 PM~19726638
> *Gonna stick with. 60's. 72's. 96's and hundred something
> *


OK, 96's. how much are they?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by donz67_@Jan 28 2011, 09:25 PM~19726672
> *OK, 96's. how much are they?
> *


1700


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 28 2011, 08:34 PM~19726721
> *1700
> *


is that shipped? theyre going to 98375

any idea when youll begin production? not a big deal, just curious.

thanks again


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by donz67_@Jan 28 2011, 10:39 PM~19727337
> *is that shipped? theyre going to 98375
> 
> any idea when youll begin production? not a big deal, just curious.
> ...


Were starting now wink wink. Shipping is 75


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

hopefully you go back to occasional specials..

bump for you homie, cant wait to see the new product! id like some 60 straights


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 29 2011, 08:08 AM~19729214
> *hopefully you go back to occasional specials..
> 
> bump for you homie, cant wait to see the new product! id like some 60 straights
> *


WILL DO


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe start a contest for a new design for a logo??That is if you decide to go a different direction than the zenith

I like the HH Wire Wheels


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

U.S. Wire Wheels

I would get them for every car I own with that name


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Hey JD do you have any pics of your 60 spokes that are cross laces and straight lace ? I seen what the cross lace ones look like but havent seen the srtaight. Post up pics so I can compare. Skim on here has some 60 spoke cross lace but do you have any in all chrome?


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

> Were starting now wink wink. Shipping is 75
> [/quote
> Im going to call you on monday to talk a little more about the wheels. I cant do much with money on the weekends anyway, my bank isnt open.
> 
> thanks


----------



## turri 67 (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 29 2011, 10:57 AM~19729953
> *U.S. Wire Wheels
> 
> I would get them for every car I own with that name
> *


 :thumbsup: 

If a name change happens, that's one of the names I like. U.S. Wires, U.S. Wire Wheels, California Wires, California Wire Wheels...

Looking forward to see how this turns out...

Good luck.
--Turri.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll add my .02....when I think of the so-cal zeniths, I think of custom wires. Color matched, custom color wheels. Don't take this the wrong way, but if I was looking for some plain chrome wheels, I would probably just go with some Daytons. But if I wanted some custom color matched wheels or any other custom wires for that matter, then I would go with zeniths 100 times out of 100. I think that is your niche in the market. So if I were you, I would go with a name that represents that. Maybe something like California Custom Wire Wheels. CCWW. Just my opinion.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damnit JD i need those!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 25 2011, 04:05 PM~19694797
> *Register the name "Zenith Of California"along with a logo,and keep doing what your doing,when corky comes knockin tell them too fuck off cuz you already trademarked "Zenith Of California".....You wouldnt let anyone push you around in the streets let alone in the corperate world...Im almost sure there bullshit ass wheels there advertising are nuthing but ching-changs disguised....or you could just take the easy way out and change the name.
> *


register the the name , just in case, hey, if it`s still available, why not? lock it up before someone else does. if you decide to change the name, it`s up to you, but keep what`s yours,,,, at least you`ll have the the legal right to own the name.
and get the web name too. lock it all up
my 02!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Jan 25 2011, 02:01 PM~19694746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 the quality is always the main thing but a cheesy ass name like "cholio wheels" or "homiez" or something stupid like that would steer me away


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

I JUST WANT HIGH-QUALITY, HAND MADE RIMS BY JD......IDONT CARE WHAT THEYRE CALLED.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 30 2011, 11:42 AM~19737017
> *the price for the product wasn't my issue, my problem was waiting 4 months for all chrome wheels with all the money up front. i know quality takes time but damn if I'm going to pay that much with that long of a wait at least work with half up front and half later. but i regret my color matched chains would have much rather had zeniths but it didn't work out
> x2 the quality is always the main thing but a cheesy ass name like "cholio wheels" or "homiez" or something stupid like that would steer me away
> *


What you have to understand is it don't cost half to make the wheels 

We are a small company. If we only sell 2 sets of wheels we still have to buy 100 dishes. 100 hubs. 10 k spokes 10 k nipples. 

It was taking long cause our Dimpler or hi driller wouldn't do just 8 pieces so we would have to wait till we sold more to know what we needed. We have many spoke patterns to choose from and we can't make the outers a pattern till we know what we need 

So this year 2011 we are going to do them order by order do cost is gonna be higher. Unless sales pick up


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

JD homie, if u bust out a new name, same quality, and a nice special to start off the new brand within the next month or so with taxes, i bet you can sell your first 50-100 pairs on this site alone.. 

pming you some other ideas


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

how bout?
SHOW STOPPIN' WIRE WHEELS
OR
HUSTLIN' WIRE WHEELS?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

If you think you have a chance to win the fight for the name *"Zenith of California"* I think you should give it a try.

Someone mentioned the name *"CALI Z´s"*, I liked that name.  

Or what about:*"Westcoast Wire Wheels"*?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Whatever you do don't go with some gangsta ass killa wire wheels type name, that's for chinas so people can throw the chips away and sport them blank


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 29 2011, 09:48 PM~19734015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They came out good. :wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

One of the wire wheel names from the 90s that I couldn't stand was "LA Wire Wheels". I always thought it was cheezy and a Gimmicky name.

As long as you stay away from 99.9% of the suggested names already mentioned, you will be OK.


----------



## JB602 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jan 30 2011, 06:19 PM~19739623
> *They came out good.  :wow:  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


They came out real f'n good ! :naughty:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 30 2011, 11:13 AM~19737223
> *What you have to understand is it don't cost half to make the wheels
> 
> We are a small company. If we only sell 2 sets of wheels  we still have to buy 100 dishes. 100 hubs. 10 k spokes 10 k nipples.
> ...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 25 2011, 01:39 PM~19694030
> *SO KEEP COMMING WITH THE NAME IDEAS  SO FAR WE HAVE
> 
> LEGACY
> ...


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

> If you think you have a chance to win the fight for the name *"Zenith of California"* I think you should give it a try.
> 
> Someone mentioned the name *"CALI Z´s"*, I liked that name.
> 
> Yep Homie I liked that name CALI Z's thats why I put it on page 3 . I dont want free wheel if you choos the name I just want a cool discount on my set maybe 00001. wink wink... :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

WELL IVE BEEN THINKING LONG AND HARD AND WITH ALL THE BS ABOUT ZENITH BEING FROM CAMPBELL 

IVE GIVING THIS NAME 4+ YEARS AND ITS STILL THE SAME BULLSHIT 

THE ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA NAME IS STILL MINE AND THERE IS NO WAY THEY COULD EVER PRODUCE A WHEEL LIKE MINE 

I CHANGED THE LOOK OF THE WHEELS AND EVEN MADE OTHER WHEEL MANUFACTURES STEP THERE LINES UP SO WITH MY NEW NAME AND NEW LIKE EVERYONE BETTER GET READY CAUSE WERE COMMING HARD


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

we know u will JD


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 1 2011, 04:09 PM~19758464
> *WELL IVE BEEN THINKING LONG AND HARD AND WITH ALL THE BS ABOUT ZENITH BEING FROM CAMPBELL
> 
> IVE GIVING THIS NAME 4+ YEARS AND ITS STILL THE SAME BULLSHIT
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 1 2011, 05:21 PM~19759128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

yep Homie you created a badd ass wheel and a great name. I cant wait to see what your coming out with next. Other companies better step their game up to the new wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 1 2011, 05:09 PM~19758464
> *WELL IVE BEEN THINKING LONG AND HARD AND WITH ALL THE BS ABOUT ZENITH BEING FROM CAMPBELL
> 
> IVE GIVING THIS NAME 4+ YEARS AND ITS STILL THE SAME BULLSHIT
> ...


 :0


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

any pics of the 60 spokes?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> any pics of the 60 spokes?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 1 2011, 05:21 PM~19759128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 1 2011, 07:09 PM~19758464
> *WELL IVE BEEN THINKING LONG AND HARD AND WITH ALL THE BS ABOUT ZENITH BEING FROM CAMPBELL
> 
> IVE GIVING THIS NAME 4+ YEARS AND ITS STILL THE SAME BULLSHIT
> ...






:0 :0 :0


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

DAMN JD THEM 60 SPOKES ARE SUPER CLEAN. :thumbsup:


----------



## 818 caprice (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 1 2011, 05:21 PM~19759128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was up loko. I would like to know more info about pricing and the waiting time
Please let me know thanks


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

General Information 
A corporation or limited liability company name may be adopted if the name is not the same as or too similar to an existing name on the records of the California Secretary of State or if the name is not misleading to the public. A limited partnership name may be adopted if the name is distinguishable on the records of the California Secretary of State.

When determining name availability, names are checked only against names of like entities registered with the California Secretary of State (e.g., a proposed corporation name is checked for availability only against other corporation names).

Names are not checked against trademark or service mark registrations or against fictitious business names. Laws relating to trademarks and service marks can be found in the California Business and Professions Code section 14200, et seq., and Title 15, United States Code, section 1051, et seq. Laws relating to fictitious business names (which are filed with the county in which the principal place of business is located) can be found in the California Business and Professions Code section 17900, et seq.

Prior to adopting a proposed name, the name may be checked for availability or reserved for a period of 60 days. 

Stationery, signs, etc., should not be ordered and no financial commitments should be made until the appropriate formation, registration or change documents are submitted to and filed by the California Secretary of State.

Checking Name Availability
A free preliminary check of the availability of a name can be requested by mailing a completed Name Availability Inquiry Letter (pdf~62KB) to the California Secretary of State's office in Sacramento. Email or online inquiries cannot be accepted at this time.

If you check name availability on a recurring basis, you may establish a prepaid account with the California Secretary of State's office, which will allow you to request a preliminary check of the availability of a name by phone for a fee of $4.00 per search. Information about prepaid accounts can be obtained from the California Secretary of State's Accounting Office at (916) 653-1233.

Checking the availability of a name does not reserve the name, has no binding effect on the California Secretary of State and does not confer any rights to a name.

Reserving a Name 
A name can be reserved for a period of 60 days. Fees and instructions for reserving a name are included on the Name Reservation Request Form (pdf ~79KB). Email or online requests for name reservations cannot be accepted at this time.

The reservation can be renewed to the same applicant or for the benefit of the same party, but not for consecutive periods. (California Corporations Code section 201©, 5122©, 7122(d), 9122©, 12302(d), 15901.09 or 17053.)

If you reserve corporation or limited liability company names on a recurring basis, you may establish a prepaid account with the California Secretary of State's office, which will allow you to reserve a name by phone for a fee of $4.00 per search and $10.00 per reservation. Information about prepaid accounts can be obtained from the California Secretary of State's Accounting Office at (916) 653-1233. Note: Limited partnership names can no longer be reserved by phone due to additional information required by California Corporations Code section 15901.09 at the time of reservation.

Note: The reservation of a name does not guarantee the name meets all federal and state requirements related to a specific entity type. Names are reviewed for compliance at the time documents are submitted to the California Secretary of State's office for filing.


KEEP YOUR NAME AND DO YOU I CHECKED THE LIST AND ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA IS NOT ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## 78 lincoln (Jun 27, 2010)

bad ass fucken work :drama:


----------



## JETHROW-BODEAN (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78 lincoln_@Feb 3 2011, 02:08 AM~19775089
> *bad ass fucken work :drama:
> *


Just saying if you have worked hard to build something fight to keep it :thumbsup:


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

WAS THE TAG FOR 72 AND 100 SPOKE 13X7 CENTER GOLD TO TEXAS


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

"pride" wires


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 2 2011, 02:36 AM~19764382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sic ass wheels!!!!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 2 2011, 03:36 AM~19764382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit! Are you going to keep doing these if the name change happens?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 7 2011, 03:05 PM~19810262
> *holy shit! Are you going to keep doing these if the name change happens?
> *


YEAH THERE MY WHEELS


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Interesting Reading :thumbsup: 


_*8 Mistakes To Avoid When Naming Your Business*



*Mistake #1: Getting the "committee" involved in your decision.* 
We live in a democratic society, and it seems like the right thing to do--to involve everyone (your friends, family, employees and clients) in an important decision. This approach, however, presents a few problems. The first and most obvious fact is that you'll end up choosing only one name, so you risk alienating the very people you're trying to involve. Second, you often end up with a consensus decision, which results in a very safe, very vanilla name. A better method is to involve only the key decision-makers--the fewer the better--and select only the people you feel have the company's best interests at heart. The need for personal recognition can skew results, so you'll be best served by those who can park their egos at the door. Also make sure you have some right-brain types in the mix. Get too many left brains on board, and your name will most likely end up too literal and descriptive

*Mistake #2: Employing the "train wreck" method of creating a name*. 
When forced to come up with a catchy name, many aspiring entrepreneurs simply take part of an adjective and weld it onto a noun, essentially colliding the two words head on to create a new word. The results are names that have a certain twisted rationale to them, but look and sound awful. Someone starting a high-end, service franchise becomes QualiServe. Someone starting a classy day spa becomes TranquiSpa. It's a bit like mixing chocolate syrup with ketchup--there's nothing wrong with either ingredient, but they just don't go together. Other common truncations include Ameri, Tech, Corp and Tron. The problem with this approach is that it's simply forced--and it sounds that way.



*Mistake #3: Using words so plain they'll never stand out in a crowd.* 
The first company in a category can get away with this one. Hence you have General Motors, General Electric and so on. But once you have competition, it requires differentiation. Imagine if Yahoo! had come out as GeneralInternetDirectory.com? The name would be much more descriptive but hardly memorable. And with the onslaught of new media and advertising channels, it's more important than ever to carve out your niche by displaying your uniqueness. Nothing does that better than a well conceived name.


*Mistake #4: Taking the atlas approach and using a map to name your company.* 
In the zeal to start a new company, many businesses choose to use their city, state or region as part of their company name. While this may actually help in the beginning, it often becomes a hindrance as a company grows. One client came to me with complaints that he was serving more of the market than his name implied. He had aptly called his business St. Pete Plumbing since he hailed from St. Petersburg, Florida. But Yellow Page shoppers assumed that was also his entire service area. With a little creative tinkering, we changed the image of St. Pete from a city to St. Peter himself, complete with wings and a plumber's wrench. The new tagline? "We work miracles!"




*Mistake #5: Turning your name into a cliche.* 
Once past the literal, descriptive word choices, your thought process will most likely turn to metaphors. These can be great if they're not overly used to the point of being trite. For example, since many companies think of themselves as the top in their industry, the world is full of names like Summit, Apex, Pinnacle, Peak and so on. While there's nothing inherently wrong with these names, they're overworked. Instead, look for combinations of positive words and metaphors, and you'll be much better served. A good example is the data storage company Iron Mountain, a name that conveys strength and security without sounding commonplace.



*Mistake #6: Making your business name so obscure, customers will never know what it means.* 
It's great for a name to have a special meaning or significance--it's sets up a story that can be used to tell the company message. But if the reference is too obscure or too hard to spell and pronounce, you may never have the opportunity to speak to that customer because they'll simply pass you by as irrelevant.

So resist the urge to name your company after the mythical Greek god of fast service or the Latin phrase for "We're number one!" If a name has a natural, intuitive sound and a special meaning, it can work. If it's too complex and puzzling, it will remain a mystery to your customers. This is especially true if you're reaching out to a mass audience.

I pushed the envelope a little on this one myself, naming my branding firm Tungsten after the metal that Thomas Edison used to create light. But because my clients consist of knowledgeable professionals who appreciate a good metaphor and expect a branding firm to have a story behind its name, I knew it would work. It's also a way to differentiate my services--illuminated, bright, and brilliant. But while something different might work for a branding firm, it wouldn't work as well for more common businesses, like an ice cream parlor or an auto body shop.



*Mistake #7: Taking the Campbell's soup approach to selecting a name.* 
Driven by the need for a matching domain name, many companies have resorted to awkwardly constructed or purposefully misspelled names. The results are company names that sound more like prescription drugs than real life businesses. Mistake #2 sometimes gets combined with this one and results in a name like KwaliTronix. It's amazing how good some names begin to sound after searching for available domain names all night. But resist the urge. Avoid using a "K" in place of a "Q" or a "Ph" in place of an "F". This makes spelling the name--and locating you on the internet--all that much harder.

And it's not that coined or invented names can't work--they often do. Take, for example, Xerox or Kodak. But keep it mind that names like these have no intrinsic or linguistic meaning, so they rely heavily on advertising to convey their meaning--and that gets expensive. Many of the companies that successfully use this approach were either first in their category or have large marketing budgets. Verizon, for instance, spent millions on their rebranding effort. So did Accenture. So check your pocketbook before you check into these types of names.



*Mistake #8: Choosing the wrong name and then refusing to change it. *

Many business owners know they have a problem with their name and just hope it will somehow magically resolve itself. The original company name of one of my clients, for instance, was "Portables", which reminded some people of port-a-potties or portable classrooms--neither was accurate nor something the business owner wanted to be associated with. This added to the confusion when sales reps tried to explain their new concept of moving and storage. After some careful tweaking, we came up with the name PODS, an acronym for Portable On Demand Storage. The rest is quickly becoming history as they expand both nationally and internationally._


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hey JD heres a name idea ZOC everyone knows what it stands for but its not Zenith....just a thought

Or name them something like Crenshaw wires or Street wires, since thats where they will spend the most time


----------



## scanless (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JETHROW-BODEAN_@Feb 3 2011, 02:15 AM~19775114
> *Just saying if you have worked hard to build something fight to keep it :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 9 2011, 09:05 PM~19831943
> *hey JD heres a name idea ZOC everyone knows what it stands for but its not Zenith....just a thought
> 
> Or name them something like Crenshaw wires or Street wires, since thats where they will spend the most time
> *


Already in use by Street Wires for car audio.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

SIGNATURE WHEEL COMPANY
FIGHT THE POWER!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

"Back Ordered Wire Wheels"


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Feb 14 2011, 01:13 PM~19868016
> *"Back Ordered Wire Wheels"
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## MR FLAMBOYANT (Feb 11, 2011)

or how about. "leaky wire wire wheels" :rimshot:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

HAHAH U GUYS ARE SO FUNNY LMFAO


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 14 2011, 02:59 PM~19868833
> *HAHAH U GUYS ARE SO FUNNY LMFAO
> *


HEY JD, How about " YOU GUYS ARE SO DAMN BROKE YOU CANT AFFORD MY" WIRE WHEELS. HAHAHA!!.........HATERS!!


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

I see you using the name GOLDEN STATE WIRE WHEELS.  So is the name offical.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

signature wire wheels sounds good


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

I LOVE Z.O.C. BUT YOU HAVE TO DO WHAT'S BEST FOR YOURSELF AND YOUR FAMILY, AND IF YOU HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR BUSINESS NAME TO AVOID ALOT OF BULLSHIT THAN THAT'S JUST WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO. YOUR TRUE CUSTOMERS ARE GOING TO COME BACK NO MATTER WHAT THE NAME OF YOUR COMPANY IS! "QUALITY" IS WHAT MAKES YOU!!! AND THE SAME WAY YOU DID YOUR THANG WITH Z.O.C. YOU'LL DO IT WITH ANY. JUST MY 2CENTS..... 

BLVD WIRES
QUALITY WIRES 
STREET EDITIONS
WHAT EVER THE NAME IS YOUR GOING TO SHINE!

TO THE TOP FOR JD


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Feb 15 2011, 09:58 PM~19879505
> *I LOVE Z.O.C. BUT YOU HAVE TO DO WHAT'S BEST FOR YOURSELF AND YOUR FAMILY, AND IF YOU HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR BUSINESS NAME TO AVOID ALOT OF BULLSHIT THAN THAT'S JUST WHAT YOU HAVE TO DO. YOUR TRUE CUSTOMERS ARE GOING TO COME BACK NO MATTER WHAT THE NAME OF YOUR COMPANY IS! "QUALITY" IS WHAT MAKES YOU!!! AND THE SAME WAY YOU DID YOUR THANG WITH Z.O.C. YOU'LL DO IT WITH ANY. JUST MY 2CENTS.....
> 
> BLVD WIRES
> ...


gotdamn JD THERE IT IS "STREET EDITION"


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 16 2011, 07:41 PM~19887915
> *gotdamn JD THERE IT IS "STREET EDITION"
> *






THAT'S THE ONE I LIKE THE MOST ALSO!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 16 2011, 07:41 PM~19887915
> *gotdamn JD THERE IT IS "STREET EDITION"
> *


NICE BUT IT KILLS THE SHOW GUYS REMEMBER MY WHEELS ARE FOR THE STREET AND SHOW 

I LIKE HUSTLER WIRE WHEELS 

IF YOU AINT HUSTLIN STEP IT UP STACK CHIPS BREAK BREAD


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

can i get a price on both 60 spokes and 72s 5 all chrome with engraving on the hubs. shipped 68503


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 17 2011, 11:38 AM~19892929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thoes are bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

TX BOUND


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

HEADING TO THE IE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 17 2011, 10:34 AM~19892882
> *NICE BUT IT KILLS THE SHOW GUYS  REMEMBER MY WHEELS ARE FOR THE STREET AND SHOW
> 
> I LIKE HUSTLER WIRE WHEELS
> ...


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 17 2011, 07:34 PM~19892882
> *NICE BUT IT KILLS THE SHOW GUYS  REMEMBER MY WHEELS ARE FOR THE STREET AND SHOW
> 
> I LIKE HUSTLER WIRE WHEELS
> ...


I like that!  

Keep doing what you do best big homie!


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

my 5th done yet?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Feb 18 2011, 08:47 PM~19905964
> *my 5th done yet?
> *


YES


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 18 2011, 04:00 PM~19903475
> *TX BOUND
> 
> 
> ...


Sexy!


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

call thE :uh: :0 m ''wire wheel king OF CALIFORNIA'' :wow:


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 19 2011, 12:43 AM~19906979
> *YES
> *


great, dont forget the knock off and you got my shipping info?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Feb 20 2011, 07:55 AM~19915155
> *call thE :uh:  :0 m ''wire wheel king OF CALIFORNIA'' :wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Feb 20 2011, 04:55 PM~19915155
> *call thE :uh:  :0 m ''wire wheel king OF CALIFORNIA'' :wow:
> *


One cheesy name in the wire wheel business is more the enough...


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

CALL THEM ....WIRE WHEEL KING OF AMERICA :0


----------



## RedDukesCaddi (May 4, 2009)

how much just for some all chrome 72s 13x7 and how long will they take Thanks


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Feb 20 2011, 05:05 PM~19917782
> * how much just for some all chrome 72s 13x7 and how long will they take Thanks
> *


4 TO 6 WEEKS 
1650


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Feb 20 2011, 08:33 PM~19917593
> *CALL THEM ....WIRE WHEEL KING OF AMERICA :0
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

No offense but *Wire Wheel King* is one of the cheesiest names ever. Wheels are out of bound but the name has to go.

Dz3whuYYxG0&playnext


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Stefan D (May 7, 2003)

Realy hope you (can) keep the name. It's badass as it is!  

You started on my 5th allready?


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 19 2011, 12:43 AM~19906979
> *YES
> *


when is it shipping?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I would fight to keep the name you built it into what it is today why let them just take it away.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Feb 24 2011, 06:34 PM~19953418
> *:wow:
> *










:wow:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 24 2011, 06:39 PM~19953456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 63impala1 (Feb 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Feb 24 2011, 06:42 PM~19953487
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats up jd its fernando from az been trying 2 call u no answer want a status on my wheels please give me a call thnxs


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

what are the warranty for the zenith wheels.....

cause i bought my zenith from you 2 years later my 2 wire wheels have a slow leak coming from the nipples or possible new seals....

:tears: :tears:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Mar 1 2011, 02:11 PM~19989951
> *what are the warranty for the zenith wheels.....
> 
> cause i bought my zenith from you 2 years later my 2 wire wheels have a slow leak coming from the nipples or possible new seals....
> ...



90% of the time from installer error

no wire wheel company will cover you that long at all...


----------



## CARNE ASADA (Feb 13, 2011)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 1 2011, 01:55 PM~19990260
> *90% of the time from installer error
> 
> no wire wheel company will cover you that long at all...
> *


dayton does a 3 year warranty


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Mar 1 2011, 01:11 PM~19989951
> *what are the warranty for the zenith wheels.....
> 
> cause i bought my zenith from you 2 years later my 2 wire wheels have a slow leak coming from the nipples or possible new seals....
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=445281


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

ahhh ok...

thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

hey bro still trying to get ahold of you about my knockoffs. let me know whats up.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Mar 5 2011, 10:19 AM~20021738
> *hey bro still trying to get ahold of you about my knockoffs. let me know whats up.
> *


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

Been trying to get ahold of you about the KO's too. Any word on when they're shipping out?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

FOR SALE
2 ONLY
BRAND NEW
14 X 7 
$400 PLUS SHIPPING
NO ADAPTERS 
NO KNOCK OFFS


----------



## saltyroads (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 24 2011, 08:39 PM~19953456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the fancy silver dishes you see in a mansion.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## lowcas06 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm just checking 4. My rims on. Day 16 is a year an
Not got nothing yea??


----------



## lowcas06 (Nov 1, 2008)

:no:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> > any pics of the 60 spokes?
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice!!


THANKS BRO


----------

